

Fab raises $105M - sahillavingia
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444097904577535323312754532.html

======
duaneb
Google referral to get around paywall:
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&#...</a>

------
dr_
Fab is all about design, from their products to website to ios apps. Their
stuff is really not cheap, when you factor in their shipping costs its
especially not cheap. I was going to purchase a pair of touchscreen gloves
from them, but I realized after shipping I was only saving a few dollars from
the original manufacturers in NYC (including their shipping cost). I decided
to go straight with the manufacturer, which was a small startup, so they could
save on the cut they'd likely have given to fab. But on the flip side, there
are some interesting products on fab that I would never have known about
otherwise.

~~~
bherms
I've bought about 10 things off fab.com since they've launched... As you
mentioned, the stuff isn't highly discounted, but the way I look at it is that
it's a very nicely curated collection of cool shit I would never have found on
my own, plus it is discounted slightly (generally like 10-20% or so). 37
Signals has always talked about curating and I think there's a lot of value in
it.

On a side note, their site is a killer on memory... As someone who digs
browsing through and cmd-clicking things I'm interested in to check out later,
this site ruins my computer (top of line macbook air).

------
Danieru
Considering how many times the paragraph says "design" I would have expected
their 'about' page to be a lot more readable: <http://fab.com/about-fab/>

There is also the small issue of the about page not telling me any _about_ the
company. I tried reading the wsj article but got paywall'd, so I went to the
only place on the internet that is supposed to be guaranteed to give me
information on the company. Yet said page contains no information on the
company. What does this company do, and why are they hiding behind marketing
non-speak?

~~~
citricsquid
Yeah, that really is bad. I got into the beta (I think it was a beta?) that
they did, it's basically a fancy shopping site.

------
therealarmen
Seriously? Some people in this thread are dissing Fab as "Groupon for
hipsters." If you don't know about Fab that's your fault.

They are on track to top $100 million in sales. Just because they're not in
the valley doesn't mean you have to hate.

~~~
allbombs
hipster =p

------
johnpowell
I looked at the blurb from the article and checked their site. I'm not really
sure what they do. My best guess is that it is Groupon for hipsters.

~~~
jey
AFAIK, Fab is more like a Gilt than a Groupon.

------
cbsmith
I've heard rumours the principle investor is a retired astronaut/industrialist
who lives on an island in the South Pacific. Apparently there were some
strings attached though...

~~~
betashop
nonsense.

~~~
cbsmith
F-A-B!

------
ttran4
The paywall works! got me curious so I signed up. Nothing much to see there.
Just a site that sells stuff that people who drives Scions and ride fixe bikes
would like.

------
ScottBurson
Huh -- I thought fabs cost billions these days. Particularly those making
flash.

 _(ducks)_

------
dreamdu5t
This is a joke right?

